

Antidiscrimination Law (or, the Dropout Anti-Employment Act) - amichail
http://chicagoboyz.net/archives/2147.html

======
amichail
"Thus, any possible anti-discrimination law will strongly discourage employers
from hiring people without the requisite credentials, regardless of whether
they are capable of doing the job. In the case of the actual anti-
discrimination law that we are saddled with, subsequent judgements have even
eliminated IQ tests as admissible documentary evidence, except insofar as
applicants take, at their own expense, a substitute IQ test (never, of course,
called by that name) costing many thousands of dollars and requiring four
years to complete (also known as a college curriculum). Thus we see situations
where employers who offer jobs that no existing college curriculum covers any
aspect of will still sometimes require a college degree, so that they can
convince a jury if needed that they had a good reason for choosing the
individual they end up choosing."

